# Police scam



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A Sudanese friend told me this today he was walking down Nile St in Agouza when he was stopped by a police man and asked if he held a British passport he replied no just a Sudanese one and he was then asked to produce it, he was then asked to show his wallet which he duly handed over for inspection... anyway as you may have guessed when he got back to his apartment the police man had emptied his wallet.

You do not have to had over your wallet/purse or even go to a police station if you are stopped be polite show your id and if they start asking you to go with them or hand over something else be polite but tell them No you are staying there and phoning your embassy for advice.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Well.............

As said in your post, the idiot asked if the guy had a British passport before he tries any of his low crap, so none of those who hold an European/America or a Canadian passport would even be in a situation like this 

However this could happen by those who pretend to be police, and it happens a lot with many Egyptians, they tell you they’re police and need you to show this and that, they do pretend to be police but they never wear the uniform (The Egyptian version of the CIA may dress like a civilian), anyway, if asked by such an idiot which is not wearing a uniform of any kind, let your first response be “Show me your ID first!” They either show it (And again, as a Brit/American/Canadian etc. you won’t be treated as an Egyptian or an Arab) Or if the idiot was just a fake scam, he’d just vanish once you ask for an ID! And he vanishes, then you got nothing to worry about 

Good luck!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No this was a genuine policeman in uniform and standing around outside the hospital with all his other so called professionals.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Why would you give a policeman anything other than your ID?
If they ask for anything else, I would say sorry, as you can see, I'm a visitor to your country and I need to check with my embassy.
After a bad experience overseas, I have got into the habbit of programming the local NZ embassy into my moblie for each country I travel too, great to have as a back up if things go wrong.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No this was a genuine policeman in uniform and standing around outside the hospital with all his other so called professionals.


Yes I do understand that part, but that would NEVER happen if the unlucky friend of yours did have one of the "magical" passports.........That's why the first thing he asked the guy was if he held a British passport, they're stupid idiots no doubt about that, but they're not stupid enough to mess with the wrong person.......Even with an Egyptian "VIP" or a Sudanese "VIP" they'd NEVER do that.....


----------



## seawind77 (Oct 2, 2010)

Maybe he is not real police or just because of your friend being sudanese. Here they are tough against Sudanese people. Mainly they escape from Sudan to Egypt for a better life. Ofcourse peoples can recognize Sudanese and ofcourse he knew that he hasnt British Passport for that reason he play this game. Otherwise a single police can not dare easly to have a problem with foreigner. 

Anycase if any one wants like something like this firstly asked their id even dressed like a police. Here normal polices are like dummies or like simple soldiers. All authority or thinking part with officers only and you can notice them easily. Therefore speak in your language and show that you are pissed of and will leave you alone. 

5 years ago my car hit by another car and had a very big accident. They arrest the truck driver and driver also. (we were hitten  ) I learned that this is a standart procedure and all parties should to keep in custody till the general arrive for questioning. Nonsense but this a awkward practice. I am the only one let out because of being Foreigner. And in that time i feel glad to be Foreigner when I saw where my driver and other driver were held.

Unless if you are in Military Zone, there is no any problem.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

He was the real police... he was stationed with all the others outside the hospital on Nile St..... yes he picked on my friend because he is Sudanese...


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh well I suppose if you want to make them run off rather than pulling out a wallet just get out a toner cartridge


----------

